

Ask HN: Fast vs. perfect, semantic front-end code for MVP? - jongold

Just wondering where web designers/front-end developers draw the line between quickly prototyping code for their startup (perhaps using something like Twitter's Bootstrap framework), and having long-lasting, semantic code that won't need to be written in the short term?<p>This is my first startup and I'm finding it difficult to know when work is 'good enough' rather than obsessing on the details as is customary when freelancing.
======
bitsm
It's always "good enough", except when it isn't. :)

Seriously, though, startups -- and websites in general -- are continually
moving targets. Your requirements are always changing, your user base and
their needs are always changing.

You ever see the inside of a FedEx truck? Eeek. Focus on what your customers
need, over-deliver on that, and keep the rest together as best you can.

You will learn how to manage your business properly with time, and you'll have
time as long as your customers are happy.

------
iisbum
I'm not sure why you'd treat your own product any different from how you treat
freelance work?

What if the freelance client was someone building an MVP? :)

